# Fenwoman Appreciation thread



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

When I first joined RFUK Fenny and I didnt see eye to eye on a lot of things and we always seemed to be at each others throats. After a time we both seemed to agree on more things until we became friends. Pam is a very informative lady with a lot of good advice to give and she is very straight which although may seem offensive to some is actually a breath of fresh air. She has a lot of good advice to give, wonderful tales to tell and a great sense of humour. So lets here it for Fenny :notworthy:

DO NOT POST HERE UNLESS YOU HAVE POSITIVE THINGS TO SAY


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

aye, we love you too fenny ya ole battle axe :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Have I missed something? *lol*


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

i have had countless bad arguements with fenwoman, but.................................i DO appreciate what she did for tabby, my neighbours cat, who was mistreated, and i know for a fact she loves animals more than everything, it seems. 

just wondering how tabby is getting on ?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Fennys had a lot of negative posts off some people so its a chance for the people who like her to have their say


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Yes Elisha she certainly loves her animals:flrtrefers them to people(understandable) which is why people get offended I think


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

i prefer animals to people too! I mean a dog always loves you no matter how you look, and is always happy to see you! A cat will always come and give you cuddles, no matter what, mine do anyway!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

licky licky brown nose!

Marina


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

I love reading what you have to say : victory:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> licky licky brown nose!
> 
> Marina


i love you :flrt: please never change


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> licky licky brown nose!
> 
> Marina


You obviously have trouble reading:bash:


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

i think im probably one of the few on here never to of argued with fen! but thats probably because i agree with everything ive ever seen her post and have real respect for her knowledge of things.

also because she has given me a valuble life lesson about how to get flowers from people!


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

bendigo said:


> also because she has given me a valuble life lesson about how to get flowers from people!


fresh graves?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> licky licky brown nose!
> 
> Marina


 
youre only pissed cos no one brown noses you :lol2:


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

RasperAndy said:


> fresh graves?


 
nope. pig wrestling


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

bendigo said:


> nope. pig wrestling


oink oink i like it 

bendigo the bacon stumbler


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> youre only pissed cos no one brown noses you :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

yes we have had a few words before but you are honest and straight to the point and i feel awful about the bad news you have had.


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

I like Fenny! Shes down to earth, no nonsense, straight to the point, knows her stuff, and an all round lovely person! I dont believe Ive ever had a argument with her but then again as bendigo said I agree pretty much with all she has to say...

Three cheers for fenny! :notworthy:

and as for brown nosing Marina... I like the fact your a straight talker too, but sometimes you really need to read the OPs opening post!! :lol2:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I did read it she said "if you have nothing nice to say don't post" however i couldn't help myself.

Fenwoman has some good points and some useful advise but i did find recently that shes quite alright dishing it out but not quite so good at taking it. Plus this thread serves no purpose what so ever!

Marina


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> I did read it she said "if you have nothing nice to say don't post" however i couldn't help myself.
> 
> Fenwoman has some good points and some useful advise but i did find recently that shes quite alright dishing it out but not quite so good at taking it. Plus this thread serves no purpose what so ever!
> 
> Marina


OH MARINA, WILL YOU JUST PI$$ OFF!!


Fenny your great, I think after this post i will be a full time member off the KMAC!! haha. Ive asked you on adivse for everything and you always come back and reply with a full long answer, you seem to be so knowledgable about most things, dont think ive ever had an argument with you either, but I know if we did ever disagree it wouldnt matter because not everyone thinks the same and a good debates healthy! haha


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> I did read it she said "if you have nothing nice to say don't post" however i couldn't help myself.
> 
> Fenwoman has some good points and some useful advise but i did find recently that shes quite alright dishing it out but not quite so good at taking it. Plus this thread serves no purpose what so ever!
> 
> Marina


 
:iamwithstupid: only joking


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

it's nice to have someone with knowledge that voices there opinion with facts and experience. im sick of kids thinking they know everything.
RFUK needs you : victory:

cheer up :2thumb:


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> :iamwithstupid: only joking


:rotfl: Oh Mel that made me crack up, :notworthy:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> I did read it she said "if you have nothing nice to say don't post" however i couldn't help myself.
> 
> Fenwoman has some good points and some useful advise but i did find recently that shes quite alright dishing it out but not quite so good at taking it. Plus this thread serves no purpose what so ever!
> 
> Marina


Actually yes it does as she is feeling really fed up at the minute after having 2 close deaths so needs cheering up, its nothing to do with you any how as you dont know how to be nice(wow you actually nearly managed it) or funny so stop posting:2thumb:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

haha whats the KMAC ? i feel like having a slack day today


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> haha whats the KMAC ? i feel like having a slack day today


Lol I must be too as I have no idea!!! Some sort of secret society??? :mf_dribble:lol


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

FoxyMumma said:


> Lol I must be too as I have no idea!!! Some sort of secret society??? :mf_dribble:lol


 ooooooooooooooooooooooo with chocolates and cookies :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> ooooooooooooooooooooooo with chocolates and cookies :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


ooooooh and cakes?...:mf_dribble:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

FoxyMumma said:


> ooooooh and cakes?...:mf_dribble:


*Bannana Milkshakes!!* tooooo

Food glorious food.........


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> haha whats the KMAC ? i feel like having a slack day today





FoxyMumma said:


> Lol I must be too as I have no idea!!! Some sort of secret society??? :mf_dribble:lol


 
Youll have to ask Cat (FooFoo) as shes our leader:whistling2:


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> *Bannana Milkshakes!!* tooooo
> 
> Food glorious food.........


Ohhhh stoooop, I gots the munchies now!!! :lol2:

Mmmmm Pork In a nice crunchy ciabatta :mf_dribble:<Stuffs face>



Shell195 said:


> Youll have to ask Cat (FooFoo) as shes our leader:whistling2:


Ooooh I knew it! a secret society :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:.... Or.... a cult? :rotfl:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

fenny, what can i say...........you are a breath of fresh air on this forum, with your knowledge, your witt, your stories and your never ending love and devotion for all living creatures. dont ever change, not that you would! 
and as for brown nosing! im not into that, just credit where credits due!!!


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> When I first joined RFUK Fenny and I didnt see eye to eye on a lot of things and we always seemed to be at each others throats. After a time we both seemed to agree on more things until we became friends. Pam is a very informative lady with a lot of good advice to give and she is very straight which although may seem offensive to some is actually a breath of fresh air. She has a lot of good advice to give, wonderful tales to tell and a great sense of humour. So lets here it for Fenny :notworthy:
> 
> DO NOT POST HERE UNLESS YOU HAVE POSITIVE THINGS TO SAY


same here actually. till i realised what she was saying was actually what i thought too.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you all for the nice thread. I do worry however that you are opening yourselves up to the bullies on here to target you. 
I'm a tough old boot really and their digs and ganging up have little effect on me.
The remark by Marinam really reminded me of a great lump of a girl at school named Mandy who was a bully and who would make more timid girls lives a misery. No physical violence apart from using her size to push them about, but more sly snipes and spiteful comments and anyone who tried to help the victim were subject to a torrent of hatred and became targets themselves as she tried desperately to hang on to her 'power'.
I often wondered what happened to her and also, wonder whether school bullies just become adult bullies in real life with a warped idea that they have to be unpleasant in order to be noticed. Perhaps they really feel that they won't be noticed if they get ignored?
Anyway, the thread did cheer me up.
Mr Wiggins and little Minnie now sleep together near Harley my old giant schnauzer.
As for bullies....they are nothing to me. The more they shout and shove and try to intimidate, the more I pity them.
Intelligent people realise that just because a friend has a different opinion than you do, it doesn't make them an enemy.
They are still your friend, just with a different opinion. If people fall out with everyone who doesn't agree with them, by crackie they'll soon be friendless.
Hugs and pineapple upside down cake to all the nice folks who posted in order to cheer me up:flrt:, and tripe and onions to the rest:bash: :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> I did read it she said "if you have nothing nice to say don't post" however i couldn't help myself.
> 
> Fenwoman has some good points and some useful advise but i did find recently that shes quite alright dishing it out but not quite so good at taking it. *Plus this thread serves no purpose what so ever*!
> 
> Marina


i find that statement applicable to some people on here too :lol2:


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

Maybe she is a nice person but on my thread I made, Fen you totally miss-read what I wrote. It really upset me because I was asking a few questions. You didn't answer but made me feel like a bad owner *even though there was nothing really wrong with my cat* who is still alive and well  

Other than that you are a good person and your posts really make me laugh at times. Your like RFUK's steve wilko :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

GlitterBug said:


> Maybe she is a nice person but on my thread I made, Fen you totally miss-read what I wrote. It really upset me because I was asking a few questions. You didn't answer but made me feel like a bad owner *even though there was nothing really wrong with my cat* who is still alive and well
> 
> Other than that you are a good person and your posts really make me laugh at times. Your like RFUK's steve wilko :lol2:


 That's the problem with the written word. You can't see facial expressions or hear the tone of voice so a question could be regarded as something harsh when in reality it is probably just a question.
Don't forget also that if you post something and someone else reads it, they only have your words to form an opinion or an idea. So if you said, my cat has been crying for a week. Without any background, I might think that you mean that she is crying in pain and you haven't taken her to a vet. When in reality you might have meant that she has just been more vocal than usual but is otherwise fit and well.
Conclusions are easily jumped to on both sides.


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

hows tabby??

: victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I agree with an second what shell said as i didnt get on with fenwoman to start with and the same over time agreed more and more with her until we became friends 

Pam is no different at her computer to that of what in person she is straight talking and a fantastic person who dotes on hers and others animals.............she would go out of her way to help in any way she could 

I have alot of time and respect for pam and have listened to and taken alot of advice on board she has given me too 

Huggs to Pam :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Thank you all for the nice thread. *I do worry* *however that you are opening yourselves up to the bullies on here to target you.*
> I'm a tough old boot really and their digs and ganging up have little effect on me.
> The remark by Marinam really reminded me of a great lump of a girl at school named Mandy who was a bully and who would make more timid girls lives a misery. No physical violence apart from using her size to push them about, but more sly snipes and spiteful comments and anyone who tried to help the victim were subject to a torrent of hatred and became targets themselves as she tried desperately to hang on to her 'power'.
> I often wondered what happened to her and also, wonder whether school bullies just become adult bullies in real life with a warped idea that they have to be unpleasant in order to be noticed. Perhaps they really feel that they won't be noticed if they get ignored?
> ...


 
Pam hun do you think any of us give a flying fig about the bullies. Not one flippin jot:2thumb: Credit has been given were credit was due. Bullies dont bother me for one minute as they are only bullies if you let them be. Keep up the good work and never change(not that you will LOL)

ps Could you make that Green tripe and onions


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Elisha Metcalf said:


> hows tabby??
> 
> : victory:


 Eatin' me out of house and home hehe.
She told me that she used to get smoked salmon, tinned pilchards and roast pork regularly up there. Is this true or is she telling me fibses?
She enjoys them all in any case and is also getting much better with the other cats and dogs here and not attacking them quite as much. She is perfectly clean in the house and...........................she is Felv negative.
So I dunno what her mother died of but if it was that, Tibs aka Fabby Tabby aka Tizzy tabby aka Tabitha hasn't got it.
She has claimed the huge ceiling heigth cat tower thingy as her own. I was going to take some photos over the weekend but things sort of wiped it out of my mind.


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> That's the problem with the written word. You can't see facial expressions or hear the tone of voice so a question could be regarded as something harsh when in reality it is probably just a question.
> Don't forget also that if you post something and someone else reads it, they only have your words to form an opinion or an idea. So if you said, my cat has been crying for a week. Without any background, I might think that you mean that she is crying in pain and you haven't taken her to a vet. When in reality you might have meant that she has just been more vocal than usual but is otherwise fit and well.
> Conclusions are easily jumped to on both sides.


Very true, Don't matter as much now as my cat was ok and is still ok. I Still can't remember what the vets said was wrong with him.


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Eatin' me out of house and home hehe.
> She told me that she used to get smoked salmon, tinned pilchards and roast pork regularly up there. Is this true or is she telling me fibses?
> She enjoys them all in any case and is also getting much better with the other cats and dogs here and not attacking them quite as much. She is perfectly clean in the house and...........................she is Felv negative.
> So I dunno what her mother died of but if it was that, Tibs aka Fabby Tabby aka Tizzy tabby aka Tabitha hasn't got it.
> She has claimed the huge ceiling heigth cat tower thingy as her own. I was going to take some photos over the weekend but things sort of wiped it out of my mind.


so glad she tested negative! thats great news, and no i doubt she got any of that! lol, glad to here she is doign great, yes, she used to savage my dogs on a regular basis ...and my poor cat was terrified of her!


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> Thank you all for the nice thread. I do worry however that you are opening yourselves up to the bullies on here to target you.
> I'm a tough old boot really and their digs and ganging up have little effect on me.
> The remark by Marinam really reminded me of a great lump of a girl at school named Mandy who was a bully and who would make more timid girls lives a misery. No physical violence apart from using her size to push them about, but more sly snipes and spiteful comments and anyone who tried to help the victim were subject to a torrent of hatred and became targets themselves as she tried desperately to hang on to her 'power'.
> I often wondered what happened to her and also, wonder whether school bullies just become adult bullies in real life with a warped idea that they have to be unpleasant in order to be noticed. Perhaps they really feel that they won't be noticed if they get ignored?
> ...


oooooh i love tripe and onions so would love both, lol
btw i luffs ya fenny xxxx


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> That's the problem with the written word. You can't see facial expressions or hear the tone of voice so a question could be regarded as something harsh when in reality it is probably just a question.
> Don't forget also that if you post something and someone else reads it, they only have your words to form an opinion or an idea. So if you said, my cat has been crying for a week. Without any background, I might think that you mean that she is crying in pain and you haven't taken her to a vet. When in reality you might have meant that she has just been more vocal than usual but is otherwise fit and well.
> Conclusions are easily jumped to on both sides.


i agree, facebook has caused a load of arguments between me and members of my family due to they dont know how to take my words when they are written down


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

rach1980 said:


> oooooh i love tripe and onions so would love both, lol
> btw i luffs ya fenny xxxx


 Well I like it too but you can't get it down here. Haven't had any for years and get some terrible cravings for it.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

tis right, i am the founder of all that is the KMAC :lol2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> tis right, i am the founder of all that is the KMAC :lol2:


 that doesnt help we want to know what it stands for lol


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> Well I like it too but you can't get it down here. Haven't had any for years and get some terrible cravings for it.


i hadnt had any for years either tillast yr one of our butchers started selling it, whenever i get the chance to visit with my laundry and books i shall be sure to bring you some tripe too


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

rach1980 said:


> i hadnt had any for years either tillast yr one of our butchers started selling it, whenever i get the chance to visit with my laundry and books i shall be sure to bring you some tripe too


 That sounds like a perfect day to me :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> that doesnt help we want to know what it stands for lol


 
well....you know where your PM button is boyo!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Well what can I say. Like Emma and Shell when you first joined the forum and started posting i was a little taken aback and wasn't quite sure what to make of you at all. But since then time and time again you've proved what an amazing person you truly are. The devotion you show to your animals is second to none, and if only more people were like you in this world it would be a much better place imo. If that makes me a brown nose then so be it.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

See how many friends you have Fenny:2thumb:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

I have no problem with Fenwomen, don't know her but i think her pets look ever so sweet and she has given me a few things to help me out which i think was nice of her. :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm another one who was annoyed by some of Fenny's comments in the early days and I must admit I avoided her in the beginning. However, what I have come to learn is that she truly is an animal lover! Too many people on here profess to be, but actually aren't! Fenny puts her money where her mouth is where animals are concerned. And for that I have a high regard for her. I also enjoy her sense of humour !

Marinam on the other hand just gets on my t*ts, cos she can't seem to resist the opportunity to have a pop at someone for no good reason!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> I'm another one who was annoyed by some of Fenny's comments in the early days and I must admit I avoided her in the beginning. However, what I have come to learn is that she truly is an animal lover! Too many people on here profess to be, but actually aren't! Fenny puts her money where her mouth is where animals are concerned. And for that I have a high regard for her. I also enjoy her sense of humour !
> 
> *Marinam on the other hand just gets on my t*ts, cos she can't seem to resist the opportunity to have a pop at someone for no good reason!*




*:lol2:*
*This made me s****** but how true it is*


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Me and Fenwoman dont agree on much but this forum wouldnt be the same with her :flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

:blush::blush::blush::blush::flrt::flrt::flrt:
I am basking in the warm glow of all your nice thoughts. Honest I am. It's made a horrible couple of days seem better.
I'll be the first to admit to being opinionated. My ex said I could start a row in an empty room. But even if I disagree with someone, quite forcefully even, it really don't mean I don't like them. One of my best friends of about 15 years and I, have had some massive rows, disagreements and falling outs, but we're still friends. A true friendship is like a marriage and you don't start hating each other just because you don't agree all the time.
Without wishing to blow my own trumpet, I've rarely met anyone in real life, who didn't like me. I bet if I met 'certain people' in the flesh without them knowing who I was, they would take to me. I don't go through life trying to make enemies. Life is hard enough as it is. I like people and I will do my damndest to offer a helping hand to anyone who needs it wherever possible.
Must be the girl guide in me who was taught to try to do a good deed whenever you can.
So never mind the fenwoman appreciation thread, this should be called the nice RFUKers appreciation thread. You are mostly a right good bunch and I'm happy to call you friends.:flrt::flrt:
Even those I might occasionally disagree with :lol2:


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> :blush::blush::blush::blush::flrt::flrt::flrt:
> I am basking in the warm glow of all your nice thoughts. Honest I am. It's made a horrible couple of days seem better.
> I'll be the first to admit to being opinionated. My ex said I could start a row in an empty room. But even if I disagree with someone, quite forcefully even, it really don't mean I don't like them. One of my best friends of about 15 years and I, have had some massive rows, disagreements and falling outs, but we're still friends. A true friendship is like a marriage and you don't start hating each other just because you don't agree all the time.
> Without wishing to blow my own trumpet, I've rarely met anyone in real life, who didn't like me. I bet if I met 'certain people' in the flesh without them knowing who I was, they would take to me. I don't go through life trying to make enemies. Life is hard enough as it is. I like people and I will do my damndest to offer a helping hand to anyone who needs it wherever possible.
> ...


awww fenny your a good 'un : victory::no1::2thumb: feeeeeeel the love, hehe!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

rach1980 said:


> awww fenny your a good 'un : victory::no1::2thumb: feeeeeeel the love, hehe!



I feel it. I feel it. Oh haaaaaalleluljah.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I feel it. I feel it. Oh haaaaaalleluljah.


 
Its about flippin time woman:lol2:


----------

